# Dancing With the Stars - Season 11



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The new stars will be announced Monday during The Bachelor(ette?). 

All I know for sure at this point is that Lacey is returning.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Heard a rumor that David Hasselhof would be on.
And maybe Brandy.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> The new stars will be announced Monday during The Bachelor(ette?).
> 
> All I know for sure at this point is that Lacey is returning.


Yay, I love Lacey although Edyta is my favorite! I watched Lacey on "So You Think You Can Dance" and knew she would do well professionally.

Deb


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

I read that Kirstie Alley will be dancing with Maksim.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

The Bachelorette is finished for the season already.
There is a show called "The Bachelor Pad" that is on
Monday evenings. Do you think that is when they're
supposed to make the announcement?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

My google source says:
David Hasselhoff, Brandy, Jersey Shore's Mike Sorrentino, and "The Hills" alum Audrina Patridge, Kirstie Alley, singer Michael Bolton and former Dallas Cowboys quarterback Troy Aikman.

Always like rumors.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Our local newspaper reports that Bristol Palin is also rumored to be on DWTS.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

barbiedull said:


> Our local newspaper reports that Bristol Palin is also rumored to be on DWTS.


That was being discussed this morning of either Good Morning America or The View, I can't remember which...too bad they can't get Levi, too, but I guess he's busy running for Mayor of Wasilla... Not a political comment in any way, just thinking about a real ratings bonanza from a producer's point of view. They probably tried... 

I haven't read about anybody so far that makes me WANT to watch...good thing I watch it for the dancers. Is Julianne going to be back?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Julianne is supposed to be back this season but I haven't seen any confirmation. 

The last couple of times I saw Kirstie Alley she had put all that weight back on plus.  Kirstie in a Samba costume would not be a pretty sight.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Heard this morning that Kirstie wasn't going to be on DWTS, on whatever I was watching...I think.  I wasn't really paying that much attention.

Betsy


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Heard this morning that Kirstie wasn't going to be on DWTS, on whatever I was watching...I think. I wasn't really paying that much attention.
> 
> Betsy


Could be, seems like too many dancers if you believe all the rumors.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Right from the source, Kirstie's Twitter:
Lol... Just a rumor... Imagine that. NOT doing DWTS this season... Way too chicken!! Maybe next season if Im invited again!!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Disappointing, I'm not interested in watching any of the "Celebrities" listed above.  Love the Pros and will probably watch to see them but I sure hope that most of those listed are not true.  Yuk


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I want to see Captain Sig from Deadliest Catch. He wants to be on and he and his wife go dancing a lot, at least when he's not on the crab boat being crabby.   He did show his dancing skills one night on After the catch. Unfortunately, since he'd had a few, he fell on his butt at the end.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL, that would be great.

Let's start posting who else we'd like to see! I'll start:

Kelly Ripa of Regis & Kelly, but even more, Kelly's husband Mark Consuelos:









Betsy


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Is Kelly still doing the soap opera?  Geez, how many kids do she and Mark have?  And how does she have time to stay in the shape she does


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh, I do hope Lacey and Julianne come back.  I missed them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Lacey's coming back for sure. She tweeted the news. 

Benji and Lacey are singing a duet. Recording as we speak. Benji says there is going to be a video.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the cast.

Baywatch alum *David Hasselhoff *will compete against Jersey Shore hunk *Michael "The Situation" Sorrentino*, as well as former NFL star *Kurt Warner*, singer *Michael Bolton,* *Bristol Palin* and actress *Jennifer Grey,* DWTS hosts Tom Bergeron and Brooke Burke announced in a live press conference Monday night during a new episode of Bachelor Pad.

Also ready to hit the ballroom are Brady Bunch star *Florence Henderson,* Hills star *Audrina Patridge*, former Los Angeles Laker *Rick Fox*, singer *Brandy*, comedian* Margaret Cho* and actor *Kyle Massey*.

We know Jennifer Grey is a professional dancer. Florence Henderson is a dancer, too, although she has the age factor against her.

I read that Edyta is quitting. She still has time on her contract so will probably be dancing this season.


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

Is Jennifer Grey actually a professional dancer, or did she just learn to dance for Dirty Dancing?  I like her and am looking forward to seeing her on the show, although I preferred her pre-nose-job look.  Something just looks "off" about her since the nose job.

I love Margaret Cho as a comedian -- I hope she's coordinated enough to stick around for a while, because I think she will be fun to watch.

I think that by casting Bristol Palin, DWTS has now stretched their definition of "star" past the breaking point.

Honestly, there's no-one I'm super excited about, but hopefully it will turn out to be a good season.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Having just got back from the Mountain Lake Resort, one of the places where they filmed Dirty Dancing, we read a bunch on Jennifer Grey.  She had dance training as a child (daughter of Joel Grey, dancer).  And as for her nose, her intent was a slight modification of her nose (see the movie Wind) but the doctor botched the job and she had to have it redone when it started to collapse.  I'm anxious to see how she does.

I like Margaret Cho, too.

DWTS had stretched "star" several times, including Tom Delay. 

I'm looking forward to Jennifer Grey, but I watch now for the pros anyway.  

Betsy


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I think who ever they get, they'll struggle to match up to last season's winner, Nicole Scherzinger, who was just outstanding. I think after that, we could be in for a real anti-climax.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah once again we have the proof that this show offers B-list celebs an opportunity to "juice-up" their careers.

The Hof could last a long time - he should have some physical talent - but he has been such a drunk in recent years, who knows?

Florence would appear to be our senior citizen for the season.

Don't know Sorrention or Patridge.

margaret would seem to be an easy-out like Neesie.

Kurt and rick are ex-athletes so there may be some ability there.

Michael Bolton will be fun, especially if he sings at all.

And Brandy - yes Brandy - did you ever look at her eyes - oh my Brandy.  and she can sing.  Ummhhh.  (but can she dance?).

Jennifer should be a trooper.

Bristol Palin - poor thing - I hope she has some talent.

Don't know anything about Kyle Massey.

sounds like a not-bad group actually.

Better than my initial expectations were for several recent seasons.

So let the games begin.......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah once again we have the proof that this show offers B-list celebs an opportunity to "juice-up" their careers.


Isn't that the truth.

And Brandy - yes Brandy - did you ever look at her eyes - oh my Brandy. and she can sing. Ummhhh. (but can she dance?). [/quote]

I'll have to youtube her.



> Jennifer should be a trooper.


I don't know how much dancing she's done in the last 25 years, but I think she'll do well.



> Bristol Palin - poor thing - I hope she has some talent.


Then maybe she can run for office. 



> sounds like a not-bad group actually.
> 
> Better than my initial expectations were for several recent seasons.
> 
> So let the games begin.......


Agreed.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Linjeakel said:


> I think who ever they get, they'll struggle to match up to last season's winner, Nicole Scherzinger, who was just outstanding. I think after that, we could be in for a real anti-climax.


I agree - Nicole was phenomenal!

Personally, I think every season should have an Olympic medalist, though...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie,

Brandy:


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff. I think I've seen her before.

Tony Dovolani says he hopes he gets Jennifer Gray.


----------



## originalgrissel (Mar 5, 2010)

I doubt I'll be watching this season. The "stars" don't really interest me this season and honestly I can't STAND Brook Burke as a co-host. Loved her as a contestant and she seems like a really sweet woman, but watching her try to talk to the contestants is painful! I was never a hueg fan of Samantha Harris either, but at least I didn't cringe while watching her do "interviews". Also,I am so tired of them putting Brook in dresses that would look more appropriate on a hooker. Yes, she has a great body, we get it, but does that mean the wardrobe department has to make all of her dresses 3 sizes too small in the bust? Just not feeling the love for DWTS like I used to.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Not looking forward to watching this year (not impressed with the lineup) but probably will anyway. LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It seems like every year starts out as the worst year ever, but then there are always those golden nuggets that drag us back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Pairings

Brandy and Maksim

The Situation and Karina Smirnoff

David Hasselhoff and Kym Johnson.

Jennifer Grey and Derek Hough

Audrina Patridge and Tony Dovolani

Rick Fox and Cheryl Burke

Kurt Warner and Anna Trebunskaya.

Bristol Palin and Mark Ballas

Michael Bolton and Chelsie Hightower

Margaret Cho and Louis Van Amstel

Florence Henderson and Corky Ballas

Kyle Massey and Lacy Schwimmer.

From the above linked article: "Conspicuously absent from the list was pro dancer Edyta Sliwinska, who announced on Twitter Monday that she would be leaving the show to pursue her studies."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Derek and Jennifer - another mirror ball for him (?)

Edyta's contract isn't up yet, so she might be back next season.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I did not see the pairing for Brandy in that list.

Is she off the show now?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Where's Maxim?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> Where's Maxim?





geoffthomas said:


> I did not see the pairing for Brandy in that list.
> 
> Is she off the show now?


Sorry, my fat fingers, I was copying and pasting from the article and accidentally deleted Brandy and Max. You picked that one up quick enough, Geoff and BKay, we know where your interests lie! 

(I fixed the original listing.)

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Very odd bunch this season. It will be interesting to see if Jennifer Gray does well.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

It's getting close to premiere night and I don't even really care.  I'll still watch because I love the pros, costumes, etc.  But there are no "stars" that I really care to see.  Hopefully someone will grow on me.

Okay, I am a little excited to see Mrs. Brady but wish she was paired with anyone but Corky.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd like to see how Jennifer Grey does. I'll definitely watch.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh I think this is a very good group.
I don't think there is any decrepit oldie - love people like Buzz Aldrin, but come-on he just walked around the dance floor.
And same thing with other oldies.
No corporate or entertainment outofshapers like Wozniak or MasterP.
No drama queens like Katepluseight.

so we got a bunch of b-listers ( isn't that the point of this show - to ressurect carreers, or at least to get the names in the public eye again?).
And the usual couple of athletes - this bunch looks like they might have some moves - rather than be all muscle between the ears.

I am actually looking forward to the group.
No obvious runaway with incredible past experience like the lead singer for the pussycatdolls - a shoe-in.

so one last time, I am looking forward to it.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Sometimes I like going into the season with people I know little
about. Some you gain respect for, and begin to root for. The others
you hope will get voted off each week.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Starts tonight! Viennese Waltz or cha-cha..tomorrow night performances by Santana and Daughtry. Love Daughtry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Just saw a sort of preview on Good Morning America.

I confess I don't get the attraction. . . . .and a lot of them looked really stiff in their "final rehearsal". . . . .but they keep doing it so I guess a lot of people watch it!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Starts tonight! Viennese Waltz or cha-cha..tomorrow night performances by Santana and Daughtry. Love Daughtry


See we will both be happy.
'cause I love Carlos Santana.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas aka Bartholomew the Rough said:


> See we will both be happy.
> 'cause I love Carlos Santana.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Love Santana. There's a great vid of him playing with Michele Branch, _The Game of Love_. The intro is so wonderful.

I missed the first dance tonight, but so far, I think Kyle is completely adorable and did a great job. Rick did a very graceful waltz.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Somebody please tell me when Bristol Palin goes home. That's when I'll start watching.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Somebody please tell me when Bristol Palin goes home. That's when I'll start watching.


She hasn't danced yet tonight so it's not safe to watch.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Whoa, Brandy. Really beautiful VW.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watching Bristol was just too awkward. 

Florence started out good but lost her momentum.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Margaret needs to get serious; deliberately stumbling...not wise.  LOSE the cape; the gown itself was GORGEOUS!!  I agree about FLO...Think she's had a bit of a face lift (aka Joan Rivers) and her lifting her top was tacky (especially for her Mrs. Brady Persona...which she relishes).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret did better than I thought she would. That cape work was pretty difficult and distracting. I don't think she was the worst of the night.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Brandy and Jennifer.

Send Hof home.
Maybe Florence.
Miss Cho needs work.
The Situation is embarrassing.

But I thought it all was good fun.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

I loved Bristol! I can't believe I'm saying that but I can't help it. She seems like such a shy, sweet girl, totally not prepared for all the publicity she got, and not prepared to be a performer at all. But that's what makes me want to root for her. And she's actually pretty good for a beginner. She had surprisingly good leg lines and a natural sense of rhythm. She just needs to come out of her shell and gain more confidence. 

I also liked Kyle, who was a lot of fun, and Rick, who was really charming and danced really beautifully! 

Brandy and Jennifer were definitely the judges' favorites, and probably most of the audience faves as well. 

Yeah, I'm thinking David or Kurt or possibly Audrina will be going home tomorrow night.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Lovely avatar, Tonya.  

You know, I wasn't all that excited when they announced the line-up for this season, but I think I may enjoy it after all.  Looking forward to more.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> Lovely avatar, Tonya.
> 
> You know, I wasn't all that excited when they announced the line-up for this season, but I think I may enjoy it after all. Looking forward to more.


Thanks! I used to ballroom dance. Still sometimes do, but not often (it got too expensive).

I know, I often feel the same way about the show. I usually never know who many of the celebs are, but then I start watching and get hooked


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

JMHO I think the Situation needs to be the first to go.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kindled Spirit said:


> JMHO I think the Situation needs to be the first to go.


I know he only had a couple of days to rehearse, but he was pretty bad. I'd like to see David H go first and give The Sit another week to improve.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know he only had a couple of days to rehearse, but he was pretty bad. I'd like to see David H go first and give The Sit another week to improve.


I agree with Gertie. I think he did better than the Hoff, and with little time to practice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, I am sure that the Situation's (does he have a name?) dancing will improve.
It is his 'tude that I object to.
And I know that it is all scripted some and his "claim-to-fame" requires it, but it grates on me anyway.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Overall a good show last night. Some outstanding performances, some with a lot of potential and only a couple of train wrecks.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Oh, I am sure that the Situation's (does he have a name?) dancing will improve.
> It is his 'tude that I object to.
> And I know that it is all scripted some and his "claim-to-fame" requires it, but it grates on me anyway.
> 
> Just sayin.....


absolutely agree..I think the Hoff is more likeable by fans. And of course as we've seen in the past, likeability does sometimes keep you around longer whether you can dance or not.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Hmm, I'd say who's gone, but you West Coast folks might want to stay in suspense...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Bunch of good people.
Not a bad result.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Bunch of good people.
> Not a bad result.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I'm good with it.


Spoiler



I hate to lose Kym so early.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm with you Gertie.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I know he only had a couple of days to rehearse, but he was pretty bad. I'd like to see David H go first and give The Sit another week to improve.


David H did go first Thank Goodness.


----------



## Debra L Martin (Apr 8, 2010)

i used to be a big fan of this show, but this line-up does absolutely nothing for me.  The only one I would even care for is Jennifer Gray.

I hate Lacey's blond hair - do we really need another blond?  And I'm not a big fan of Brooke Burke either.

Once Edyta said she was gone, that pretty much did it for me.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am not too thrilled with this group either.  I know that they are just starting, but ugh! the dancing was terrible.  With the exception of Jennifer and Brandy, I couldn't find the energy to care for any of the others.  Maybe if I keep watching, I will "bond" with some of the others.  Maybe I am just tired of the whole thing.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well So You Think You Can Dance is a much better show.
Those people are trying very hard to be professional.
Good efforts, good choreography, and just plain good entertainment.

This show is.....well....
You have to like B-list Celebrities.
because you are not going to see very good dancing.
Except from the pros.  And the one or two celebs who can actually get it together.

But 72year old Florence is not going to suddenly develop moves.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well So You Think You Can Dance is a much better show.
> Those people are trying very hard to be professional.
> Good efforts, good choreography, and just plain good entertainment.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think Cloris moved better than Florence. 

Besides Jennifer and Brandy, I thought Rick did very well and Kyle was beyond adorable with some good moves. I hope Chelsie can do something with Michael Bolton.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I love this show! Not necessarily _this _season, but I enjoy the premise of taking a non-dancer and teaching them to dance. Yes, at times it's frustrating when some people have more experience than others (Nicole, last season), but it would be sooooo boring if everyone was bad from day 1, IMO.

I think it's fun to see progression and to root for the awkward dancer. As bad as Florence was, I loved her! And Kyle wasn't that great, but he brought such great charisma to the dance floor, if I were voting, I would have voted for him!

I think there are several good dancers this season so far - Jennifer, Brandy, Kurt, and Audrina. It'll be fun to see who doesn't get any better and those who are really bad that will improve. And the pros! I could just watch the show for them.

I do get tired of people being on the show who aren't "stars." I wish ABC would stay away from the reality stars.

Oh, and Brooke. I didn't think it could get worse than Samantha but oh boy, it sure has. She can't get a good toss or follow up to a celeb if it killed her. She makes the celebs look very stiled and awkward at times. She needs to go.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> I love this show! Not necessarily _this _season, but I enjoy the premise of taking a non-dancer and teaching them to dance. Yes, at times it's frustrating when some people have more experience than others (Nicole, last season), but it would be sooooo boring if everyone was bad from day 1, IMO.
> 
> I think it's fun to see progression and to root for the awkward dancer.


Me too! To me, it's more about who can work hard and improve the most than it is about who is the best from day one. I loved watching Kelly Osborne last season for that reason. Of course some people you can tell just don't have the talent and it's going to be very hard for them, which I thought was the case with David. So, I'm not too upset that he's gone  I think Jennifer and Brandy will be fun to watch throughout because I think they're going to do pretty well with anything they're given, but it'll be interesting to watch the kind of "middle people" like Margaret, Bristol, Kyle and Rick to see how much they can improve.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love DWTS...  Have never really gotten into So You Think You Can Dance in the same way...  I enjoy seeing the pros work with the "stars" and seeing the progress.

Watching tonight, is it just me, or do the "girls" on the new Whats Her Name pop up more during every interview session?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael Bolton must leave....

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Michael Bolton must leave....
> 
> Betsy


I hope that will be tomorrow


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah Bolton was bad.

The situation is a pain.

Florence is a trooper.

Jennifer was great.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, I agree that Bolton should go. 

I was disappointed in Brandy and Rick this week. I thought both did well last week, but not so much this week. Brandy seems to be fighting a lot with Maks, which doesn't help. And Rick, surprisingly, just does better at standard ballroom than Latin. I hope he improves next week because I like him. 

I love Kyle, even if he is a bit flat-footed   

And Jennifer is terrific.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Everybody fights with Maks.

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Everybody fights with Maks.
> 
> Betsy


LOL that is True


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree, Betsy. The "girls" were, shall we say, quite noticeable. 

Bolton was bad, so was Sit. Either one of them can go. Sit is very pigeon toed and he'll never make it.

I missed the first half hour. Too busy watching Glee DVDs, not that I haven't watched them dozens of times.

Yeah, so Kyle was flat-footed. He's still wonderful to watch.  

Did you love when Len reprimanded Bruno for coming down hard on Bolton?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Some people are just not made to dance (Bolton) (Situation) I thought Bruno was out of line with the Bolton comment, but Len's response was a bit of the "pot calling the kettle black" as he is usually the snarky one.
Some people need to listen and learn before complaining (Brandy)
Some people need to leave their mothers at home (Bristol)
Overall I thought the rest did a pretty fair job of coping and achieving.
Have to admit I am enjoying this season more than I thought I would when the "Celebs" were announced.  Did you notice how many "Celebs" there were in the audience last night?  I know that they always are but it seemed that there was an overabundance of them last night.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess I didn't have a problem with Bruno's comment.  I think it was true and it really didn't seem any worse to me than some of the stuff Len says all the time.  As for Bristol's mom being there, I didn't have a problem with SP being there, and I'm not a fan. Everyone has their family there every week. I was happy that Bristol did well.  She's neither an athlete nor a performer, that's a lot to overcome and she's not doing badly.  Man, I would have been more nervous doing that in front of my folks than being on national TV. 

I loved Tom Bergeron sitting in the Lotus position...made my knees hurt, though.

Why is it the older women get Corky but 80 year old Buzz Aldren got a young partner (Ashley Costa, age 2?  That's a rhetorical question, by the way....

Betsy


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy: I agree I did not have a problem with Bristol mom being there either. Everyone else has their family there why can't she? I think Bristol did good last night.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I only made the comment about SP because I believe the booing heard in the background was for her and  probably made it even more nerve wracking for Bristol that she doesn't need.  Her mom could have kept a very low profile in the back of the audience instead of being up front and center.  This is Bristol's thing and her mother should only be thinking of what's best for her daughter and not being in the spotlight herself.  This is not a political statement, I am only thinking that even though Bristol didn't make any major mistakes she looked more nervous this week than last week to me.

As far as the Bruno comment about Michael Bolton, he certainly is not the worst dancer they have had on this show in 11 seasons and I don't believe that his dance was the worst either.  That said I didn't disagree with his critique only his comment.  It was rude and not constructive. IMHO


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I got the same impression - that the booing was related to S.Palin.
If you noticed, at one point CaryAnn tried to cover by saying that the judges were being booed and she did not know why.  But there had not been anything to cause it.  And it sure seemed like a live-tv coverup because the 5 second delay would not be enough.

And I think Bristol would be more nervous and upset about the booing of a family member than performing in front of her mother.
And I am sure that the show probably asked SP to attend.  Last week they were asking Bristol if and when her mother would attend.  It helps the ratings to have it be known that "special" people will be in the audience.  After all this is entertainment not a real competition.

All that being said, I also think Bristol did a nice job.
I think that the show has "dumbed-down" Brandy so that there is no talk of a runaway this year.
And even so, I was wowed by Jennifer's performance. Now that is how every 50yearold woman should dance.

Just sayin.....


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I only made the comment about SP because I believe the booing heard in the background was for her and probably made it even more nerve wracking for Bristol that she doesn't need.


I think the booing was for the judges score and not at SP.


----------



## RamTheHammer (Apr 17, 2009)

kevin63 said:


> I think the booing was for the judges score and not at SP.


I agree. The previous scores were VERY low and that is what was being booed!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

There is an article in EW about it:
http://hollywoodinsider.ew.com/2010/09/28/dancing-with-the-stars-boos-werent-directed-at-sarah-palin-show-says/

So they will explain all on the show tonight.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for linking to that EW article. I wondered what all that was about on tonight's show. 

I think the right person went home this week, although I can't help but feel kind of sorry for him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Spoiler



If it wasn't Bolton this week, it would have been next week. Sorry to see Chelsie go so early. Two of my favorite pros gone in two weeks.

Hopefully, next week it will be Mr. Sit.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm with you, Gertie.  Sad to see Chelsie gone and Kym last week.  

Michael is in the same class as the Hoff and The Situation.  None of those guys can dance.  I hope The Sitch is the next one gone but think it'll be someone like Margaret or Brandy. Florence or Kyle could leave too.  Kyle is a great entertainer and Lacey is good at showcasing that, but he is not a dancer.  

I have loved Derek and Jennifer.  I was out of the country when "Dirty Dancing" came out so I've never seen it and never understood the obsession with that movie.  But I'm really, unexpectedly so, loving this partnership.  They seem like great friends who work hard!  And of course, I think Derek is a choreography god.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> I'm with you, Gertie. Sad to see Chelsie gone and Kym last week.
> 
> Michael is in the same class as the Hoff and The Situation. None of those guys can dance. I hope The Sitch is the next one gone but think it'll be someone like Margaret or Brandy. Florence or Kyle could leave too. Kyle is a great entertainer and Lacey is good at showcasing that, but he is not a dancer.


I think Kyle will stick around for a while. I missed Brandy's dance this week, but she was very good the first week. Sit might have a fan base but Margaret probably doesn't. We can only hope it's Sit that goes this week.



> I have loved Derek and Jennifer. I was out of the country when "Dirty Dancing" came out so I've never seen it and never understood the obsession with that movie. But I'm really, unexpectedly so, loving this partnership. They seem like great friends who work hard! And of course, I think Derek is a choreography god.


Two words, Patrick Swayze. He was in The Outsiders so we knew him as a teen punk. Then all of a sudden, here he is doing the Mambo in a tight black shirt. The dancing was great. The music was great. What a movie! You should rent it.

If you want to see a great dance movie with him and his wife, Lisa Niemi, get this one.



George DeLaPena who played Nureyev in the biopic, Desmond Richardson from Complexions, unbelievably beautiful contemporary ballet. Just enough story to tie the dancing together.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

You guys, Galley Cat is trying to get an author on Dancing With the Stars! Vote for your favorite here!: http://www.facebook.com/posted.php?id=104374289616417&share_id=133417843374876&comments=1#s133417843374876


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Oh, by the way.....
Next Sunday's Extreme MakeOver (you know the Ty Pennington thingy) will have DWTS people as the celeb helpers.

Just sayin......


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Are they going to keep the technical/performance scoring? I like it. 

Every week I have to miss the first dance. GS has katana class until 8pm.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

yes they are.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks, Geoff. It's about time they did something like that.

Jennifer is practically running away with it, although the only really bad performances were Sitch and Bristol. Past time for Sitch to go. No matter what, he'll never be good because he's pigeon-toed.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Every week I have to miss the first dance. GS has katana class until 8pm.


The first dance tonight was a rumba by Kurt and Anna. It was okay - he exuded romance and was very gentlemanly, but his hip action wasn't completely proper and it lacked the polish that some of the other dances had. I like him anyway though 

I thought Jennifer did a remarkable job with the Argentine tango tonight. She really blew me away. Totally a professional-quality performance! And I thought Brandy's rumba was lovely as well.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

tonyaplank said:


> The first dance tonight was a rumba by Kurt and Anna. It was okay - he exuded romance and was very gentlemanly, but his hip action wasn't completely proper and it lacked the polish that some of the other dances had. I like him anyway though


If that was the first dance, then I saw it. I like Kurt, too. He did pretty well.



> I thought Jennifer did a remarkable job with the Argentine tango tonight. She really blew me away. Totally a professional-quality performance! And I thought Brandy's rumba was lovely as well.


Agreed on both counts. Audrina was pretty good, too.

Also decent performances by Kyle, Rick, and Florence.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I thought the class acts were Jennifer Gray, Audrina and Brandy.
Florence was a giggle.

But the situation was not good.
And poor Bristol will never catch up.

So my money is on the sit for going home.
Or maybe Bristol.

Just sayin.....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am not remembering so many poor dancers by the 4th week.  There are too many people not doing well.  I hope it will get more interesting after The Situation, Palin and Florence go home.


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

but I was upset that Bristol got higher scores than Florence, I didnt see it - guess tht's why I'm not a judge!!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I thought the class acts were Jennifer Gray, Audrina and Brandy.
> Florence was a giggle.


Totally agree with you, Geoff. A couple of the guys are okay, but none really stand out for me this season.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am always sad to see "anyone" go home.

But I don't think the situation was having any fun.
And neither were we.

Just sayin......


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am always sad to see "anyone" go home.
> 
> But I don't think the situation was having any fun.
> And neither were we.
> ...


I agree


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am always sad to see "anyone" go home.
> 
> But I don't think the situation was having any fun.
> And neither were we.
> ...


He had four weeks to show us he could improve enough to stay on. I really think he gave it his all, but ballroom dancing is just not his forte.

Bristol should be next. She learns the steps okay, but she has no grace or charm.

When Tom introduced Florence and The Machine, I thought he was going to say Florence and The Situation. Whew. That would have been too weird.

I thought that was an awful name for a group that used a harp and had kind of an ethereal look. Florence reminded me very much of Stevie Nicks.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When Tom introduced Florence and The Machine, I thought he was going to say Florence and The Situation. Whew. That would have been too weird.
> 
> I thought that was an awful name for a group that used a harp and had kind of an ethereal look. Florence reminded me very much of Stevie Nicks.


It would have been neat to see Stevie Nicks doing a set like that.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

What happened to everyone's comments? Has everyone lost interest in this program?

I thought the dancing this week was mediocre this week but was surprised to see


Spoiler



Florence


 go instead of


Spoiler



Bristol


, I think the judges were as well. I hope next weeks show picks up a bit (rock-n-roll).


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Bristol must have had more "fans" voting for her than Florence, and that's kinda surprising.
I didn't think the "tv songs" were great to dance to. I wasn't too impressed with most of this weeks show.
Hopefully, next week will be better.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well truthfully, as much as I like Florence, Florence is doing the best she can.
And probably is not going to get any better.
Bristol might.  Notice the word is might.

I think that the judges gave a bad time to Jenifer.
And my money is still on Brandy.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I think that the judges gave a bad time to Jenifer.
> And my money is still on Brandy.


Yep, I'd expect it to come down to these two. Jennifer has the technique, but Brandy has such an elegance about her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> What happened to everyone's comments? Has everyone lost interest in this program?
> 
> I thought the dancing this week was mediocre this week but was surprised to see
> 
> ...


I was just too lazy to find the thread. Yes, I agree with you about the results. Maybe next week.

Yes, Brandy has elegance, but Jennifer has Derek  technique. As much as I like Jennifer, It would be really cool to see Maks win.

Unless Bristol pulls out some personality? charm? in other words, connects with the audience, she should go next week. I really like both Kurt and Rick and I hope they stick around for a couple of more weeks.

And now that Bristol is 20, will they still call her a "teen" activist?


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I really think that the biggest problem for Florence was Corky!  I just don't like him and I think his choreography leaves something to be desired....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ZsuZsu said:


> I really think that the biggest problem for Florence was Corky! I just don't like him and I think his choreography leaves something to be desired....


I have to agree with you about Corky. He's seems to be a very formal dancer. They only have him on there to dance with the old ladies. Which begs the question. Why don't they have older lady pros to dance with the old guys like Buzz Aldrin?


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have to agree with you about Corky. He's seems to be a very formal dancer. They only have him on there to dance with the old ladies. Which begs the question. Why don't they have older lady pros to dance with the old guys like Buzz Aldrin?


I have always wondered the same exact thing!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I have to agree with you about Corky. He's seems to be a very formal dancer. They only have him on there to dance with the old ladies. Which begs the question. Why don't they have older lady pros to dance with the old guys like Buzz Aldrin?


I agree with you Gertie, why don't they have older lady pros in that instance? This season I think Corky tried to do the same type of comedy routines that he did with Cloris Leachman and I don't think he needed to do so with Florence, she was a better dancer than that and could pull off a more serious dance. IMO I guess they do these things to give all of us something to talk about.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well folks, there was a show this week.
I think Ms. Grey is either truly having a hard time of it or there is a desire to create drama on the show.
I actually hope it is the latter.
Because I was surprised to see both Jenifer and Derek make mistakes at the end of their dance.

It was kind of neat to see the top 10 dances voted by the public from all seasons.
Turned on late and missed the #10 and #9 dances.  Am trying to find a list of the entire 10 - utube?

The athletes looked kinda bad last night - do you all agree?

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well folks, there was a show this week.
> I think Ms. Grey is either truly having a hard time of it or there is a desire to create drama on the show.
> I actually hope it is the latter.
> Because I was surprised to see both Jenifer and Derek make mistakes at the end of their dance.


Jennifer had a hard time last week, too. I'm not so sure Derek made mistakes. I think she threw him off. IMO, she's trying too hard.



> It was kind of neat to see the top 10 dances voted by the public from all seasons.
> Turned on late and missed the #10 and #9 dances. Am trying to find a list of the entire 10 - utube?


Interesting that Shawn beat Gilles by less than 1% for the championship and then by less than 1000 votes for the top dance.

I don't know how I missed Apolo and Julianne's HH freestyle in their season. It was really great. I knew Drew and Cheryl's freestyle would be up there. It was one of the best ever.



> The athletes looked kinda bad last night - do you all agree?
> 
> Just sayin.....


They weren't awful. I just kind of like Rick and Kurt for themselves.


----------



## Mel Comley (Oct 13, 2010)

The British version 'Strictly come dancing' started a few weeks ago and this has to be the best season yet.

I've always watched Dancing with the stars and been amazed by the quality of the dancing. This year I think our guys are giving your stars a run for their money.

We have an ancient politician on our series that entered the stage on a wire last week, absolutley hilarious!!

Love watching both series though.

Mel


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so Audrina was not going to make it to the end anyway.
But...
Kyle, Rick and the quarterback should have gone first.
I really think the competition is between Jennifer and Brandy.
Hope that Jennifer's body holds up and that she and Derek don't push it too hard.

I have been enjoying this season (I like most).
And I am looking forward to next week's festivities.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think the difference between them is Kyle, Rick and Kurt have some personality and I enjoy watching them, especially Kyle. Audrina can do the steps but she's really dull and boring. Since it came down to her and Jennifer, I'm glad it was Audrina that went. 

I sure hope Jennifer gets her act together this week. She's just pushing herself too hard. 

So, who do you think for the third spot if it's Brandy and Jennifer at the end? I'd hate to think it would be Bristol. She's improved a lot but there's just nothing there.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> So, who do you think for the third spot if it's Brandy and Jennifer at the end?


Gosh, talent-wise it's a toss up for me. They've all improved, but Kyle is the most entertaining of the others remaining.

P.S. I enjoyed the walk down memory lane with the Top Ten dances this week. That was cool.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am not so enthusiastic about this years DWTS.  Just can't get invested in any of them.  I loved seeing the top 10.  It made me realize that the reason I can take or leave it is that not one of the "stars" is as good as in the past.  Even looking at the best this season; Brandy and Jennifer.
I do know that if I were a star, I would be wanting the Hough siblings as my partner.  Those two do amazing choreography.


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm with you on seeing the Top 10 - it made me realize that I'm not really caring about this season.  Is it just me or does it seem like this season there is even more "filler" than previous seasons?

I think one reason Bristol is still around is people are voting for Mark, not just Bristol.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

It seems to me that Kurt and Bristol are in over their heads.  They are glaringly less talented than the other remaining dancers.  I haven't cared enough to vote this year, so I guess, I shouldn't complain.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

I thought last night's show was so fun and entertaining.  It was great to see so many of the past celebs in the audience, judging and leading teams.

I really like Brandy and Jennifer and think the final three should be those two and Kyle.  I don't really care who goes home next - just so Rick, Kurt and Bristol are not in the final 3.  They are not even close to what Jennifer, Brandy and Kyle are pulling off.

I'm not sure why most people think Rick is better than Kurt.  They're both really bad.  Bristol is worse and should have left last week but it is what it is.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree with your final analysis:
The three that should be left standing - Brandy, Jennifer and Kyle.
Go home - Kurt, Rick and Bristol.
I also don't care who goes this week as long as that is the outcome.

Fun night last night, though.
Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Rick danced a very nice quickstep. If Helio was the banana, Rick was The Joker. Kurt was pretty good, too, but neither belong in the top three. Bristol on the other hand, just can't seem to relax, has no personality, and no footwork. Please send the _teen activist_ home tonight.

I agree with everyone's picks for the top three. Brandy, Jennifer and Kyle. Kyle was great. It's hard to pull off the Great Latin Lover when you're short, chubby and cute as a button, but he did it. He and Lacey are a good team.

It was fun seeing Kelly's VW last night. She was so cute.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> I agree with your final analysis:
> The three that should be left standing - Brandy, Jennifer and Kyle.
> Go home - Kurt, Rick and Bristol.
> I also don't care who goes this week as long as that is the outcome.
> ...


 I agree with you Geoff.
I think of the 3, Rick is the best. I'd rather see Kurt go home tonight....
Mark seems to be having a lot of fun with Bristol, and I just don't
feel that from Anna. Maybe she knows they won't make the finals?
Just my thoughts...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

My GD loves Taylor Swift. Since she's kind of cute with all that long blond hair, I asked GS if he liked her. Nah!

Tonight I heard her sing for the first time. My reaction? Nah!

I watched the dancers and tried to tune her out, but then they brought her back for a second song. I'd rather watch the election news. 

And what's with Kyle and Lacey in the bottom again? I don't think they're going home. I don't even think they're really in the bottom three. I'm voting next week.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well now.....Bristol isn't going home.
And Kurt isn't in the bottom three.

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Well now.....Bristol isn't going home.
> And Kurt isn't in the bottom three.
> 
> Hmmmmmm.


You know, I like Rick, but sheesh, it better be him going home and not Kyle. I can't believe that Bristol is still standing.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You know, I like Rick, but sheesh, it better be him going home and not Kyle. I can't believe that Bristol is still standing.


Bristol really pulled through this week with her best of the season so far. She has improved - I'll give her that. And she is likable.

I thought Rick's been looking a lot better than Kurt, so I was really surprised to see him go home. The audience was too.


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

A DWTS thread! Yeah!! 

Rick was not going to win the MorrorBall, but it was not his time to go home IMO.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

I pretty much agreed with the results last night. I really like Rick personality-wise and thought his routine Monday night was great fun. But he  just wasn't progressing well enough to keep advancing. I'm glad others like Kyle too   I think even though Jennifer and Brandy are overall better dancers, he's still a great mover, and so much fun to watch!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I think there's something fishy going on behind the scenes at DWTS. 

I'm just saying....


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

If this is a dancing show, how is Bristol still standing.  Even if she has improved, she is painful to watch. 
Who is voting for this girl?  She is clearly homesick and I think would be relieved to go home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For the crossover sytycd fans, here's a link to the NYT review of the tour. Feel free to throw rotten tomatoes at the critic.

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/09/arts/dance/09dance.html?_r=1


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was looking for videos on youtube and came across this one. Thought you might enjoy it. I'd love to see the stars trying these steps.






When I danced the Shag, it wasn't a couples dance. Things change.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok so how did you feel about last night's performance?

IMHO they all were pretty good.
I expected the "surprise music" thing to be a disaster.
But it seemed to be a lot of fun.

Who do you think should go home this week?
I still think it must be either Kurt or Bristol.

Just sayin......


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Who do you think should go home this week?
> I still think it must be either Kurt or Bristol.


I agree.

Brandy continues to wow me. _Very_ elegant.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok so how did you feel about last night's performance?


 I'm in agreement with you again this week. It's a tossup for me with Kurt or Bristol. (I like Mark, so I'd rather keep him in the competition as long as possible.)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Brandy is good but I think that she looks fake, she has a kind of scared wooden look when she is dancing (especially last nights walze).  Most of the dance she didn't even smile, however, when she did smile it was so much more entertaining.  I thought that the judges were making it clear who they thought should go on to next week with their comments and scores.  Is anyone else getting a bit tired of hearing about the physical woes of Jennifer?  I really like her and she was just about the only one I was interested in watching at the beginning of the season but I think that they have over dramatized her situation (I know, I know, they are just trying to build drama and interest in the show but enough is enough).  Just MHO

I also think that it should be either Kurt or Bristol going home this week, although Bristol has shown a lot more improvement than I think most people ever thought she woud (including me).


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

So did the right person go home?
What do you think?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So did the right person go home?
> What do you think?


Nope. The right person did not go home.

This is ridiculous.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

That's it. I'm voting next week.


Spoiler



I about had a heart attack there.


 (I tried to vote a few times in the early days of American Idol when you could only call and I could never get through. Now they allow multiple ways to vote.)


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

N. Gemini Sasson said:


> That's it. I'm voting next week.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Seriously. That's the only way. I will def vote for anyone but Bristol next week. I haven't voted all season but now I'm fired up. At this point I don't care who wins, just so it isn't her. Which she very likely could.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

While Kurt was not great, Bristol is the least talented.
I don't think that the "public" will keep Bristol over the other three.......it would be best to vote and try to make sure.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I didn't think the "public" would keep Bristol this long.  

I still have my suspicions about why and how she continues to survive each week.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> While Kurt was not great, Bristol is the least talented.
> I don't think that the "public" will keep Bristol over the other three.......it would be best to vote and try to make sure.
> 
> Just sayin.....


I think Bristol is marginally better, as the judges keep complimenting her footwork.

I would love to see the longshots Lacey and Kyle win. (Do I expect it to happen? No... )


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Barbiedull said:


> I think Bristol is marginally better, as the judges keep complimenting her footwork.
> 
> I would love to see the longshots Lacey and Kyle win. (Do I expect it to happen? No... )


IMO the judges are extremely inconsistent. Len gave Brandy a "10" on a dance he admitted she made a glaring error!

I go with what I see and Bristol is (also IMO) in the bottom 3-4 celebs this season. I can't believe she's still on there. Who is voting for her? It's like it's a political statement or something. I'm not sure what the people who are voting for her think they're going to win if she wins. The worst celebrity champion in the history of the show? In all the DWTS shows around the world? It has to be a little embarrassing for her to be on there when so many better dancers have already left. I'd be freaking out if I was her.

Sandra, I'd love to hear your theories.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> IMO the judges are extremely inconsistent. Len gave Brandy a "10" on a dance he admitted she made a glaring error!
> 
> I go with what I see and Bristol is (also IMO) in the bottom 3-4 celebs this season. I can't believe she's still on there. Who is voting for her? It's like it's a political statement or something. I'm not sure what the people who are voting for her think they're going to win if she wins. The worst celebrity champion in the history of the show? In all the DWTS shows around the world? It has to be a little embarrassing for her to be on there when so many better dancers have already left. I'd be freaking out if I was her.
> 
> Sandra, I'd love to hear your theories.


 Was Kurt "that" much better than Bristol? I really didn't see it. One of them needed to go home, and he must have gotten the lowest amount of viewer votes. ( I'm no dance expert, just a viewer...so I can only state my opinion!)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan, but I have a tremendous amount of respect for Bristol, as someone with no performance background in entertainment or sports.  I thought this week was the first week she looked comfortable on stage.  And I do think there is a fan base that is keeping her on the show, but whether it will be big enough to keep her on after next week, I don't know.

I was surprised to see Brandy and Max (however he spells it) in the bottom two.  I think she's very good, as is Jennifer.  I think those two will be in the final unless Jennifer cracks...  I've only voted the last two weeks, but I've voted for Jennifer...

Betsy


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

This season they have yet to announce a bottom 2 and Tom (love him!) is very clear and says, "not necessarily in the bottom 2."  So Maks and Brandy could have been the top couple for all we know.

It's really strange because in past seasons they've almost always announced the bottom 2.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I wish they'd show the rankings.  I'd like to see where all the couples placed after the audience votes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> This season they have yet to announce a bottom 2 and Tom (love him!) is very clear and says, "not necessarily in the bottom 2." So Maks and Brandy could have been the top couple for all we know.
> 
> It's really strange because in past seasons they've almost always announced the bottom 2.


Aaah, I didn't catch that....thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

I find it almost painful to watch Bristol.  She seems so uncomfortable and ill-at-ease that it makes me, a viewer, uncomfortable.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

kinbr said:


> I'm a little torn between Kyle and Jennifer for the top spot.


Me too. Kyle is so fun to watch and Jennifer is technically very good all around. I'll have to choose after watching them dance on Monday.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I voted!!!  (Or at least I think I did.    Online.)

Don't forget to cast your ballot.  This is for the finals.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I had to vote online. Couldn't get through on the phone.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, the judges were way off - the dances were NOT that close in quality - IMHO.

Bristol is doing well for a non-entertainer.
And Kyle shakes his "booty" ok. 
But Bristol was not a 29.
And Kyle barely did leg flicks at all in the Argentine Tango.
So their performance was not on a par with Brandy and Jenifer.

Just sayin.....


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree, Geoff.  I thought, "What is it with all the 9's and 10's tonight?"


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I agree that scores were too high.  I think that the judges want to keep their scoring close so that it is the public's decision.  I actually voted last night.  I am tired of seeing Bristol struggle.  Yes, she has come a long way since the 1st show.  But, she does not deserve to be in the final.  Does anyone really think she can win the whole thing?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Is everybody still in shock? I'm thinking at this point it will be Jennifer and Kyle in the final two, but I'm not placing any bets on it.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is everybody still in shock? I'm thinking at this point it will be Jennifer and Kyle in the final two, but I'm not placing any bets on it.


I am shocked. Maks and Brandy deserved to be in the finals.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is just plain wrong.
And I have trouble believing that the voting could have been that bad.
Certainly the judges did not help by giving Bristol and Kyle higher marks than they deserved.

I also think there is a Maks - badboy element involved.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I like Maks a lot, but really haven't cared for Brandy's attitude most of the time. I think Bristol has made great progress, but am rooting for Jennifer and Derek to win it all. I think Jennifer has been spectacular, and I love Derek's choreography. (I have to admit that I loved Jennifer years ago in "Dirty Dancing," and that I think Patrick Swayze is looking down on her with a lot of pride. I also lovevthat she's 50 and, in spite of her injuries, can give me chills with some of her beautiful dances.) as for Kyle and Lacey, they have been a lot of fun to watch.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The final isn't going to be what I'd hoped, but this won't be the first time for that.  It is the first time when such a poor dancer has made it to the finals though.  Bummer.  I get the feeling that people who don't watch the show are voting which is sad for people like me who are huge fans of the show.  

Bristol has never earned a 9!  What are the judges smoking?  Seriously!

I really think Bristol will win unless the judges score her where she is performing - a 6 and possibly a 7.  But a 9?  She's at least the 3rd worst celeb dancer this season.  Good thing it's just a TV show. 

I also cannot believe Bristol's comment in the confessionals about getting a 10. She hopes to get a 10?  What!?!  She's obviously smoking something too.    But the way the judges are scoring her, it's entirely possible.

I think Maks really hurt his and Brandy's chances with his disagreement and non-apology with Carrie Ann last week.  And Brandy comes across as somewhat divaish.  But it could have been Jen or Kyle who was eliminated because I really don't think Bristol can lose in spite of not being able to dance.  She did the best she's done on Monday, but she's still not where most people are at week 3 or 4.

I'm so disappointed.  It is only a reality show, but it's also the only show I watch regularly because I love the glitter, the dancing and the pros!  The finals just aren't going to be what the could have been.  Sigh.

I was also underwhelmed by Design a Dance.  I'm a huge Derek fan and think his choreography is absolutely amazing. Cheryl, IMO, needs a celeb to look good.  I just don't think she looks as good dancing with other pros.  She's not as sharp or crisp and can't keep up.  If it had been Karina, Chelsie or Anna, I think the dance would have been a lot better.  Or maybe Derek was just too busy to have enough time to work with her.  Does anyone remember the Design a Dance he did with Julianne to "Great Balls of Fire?"  That was incredible!  Or compare his paso with Chelsie from last season.  Absolutely stunning!

Mostly I'm just bummed that the best dancers aren't in the finals.  I'll probably skip next week's shows and watch it on my DVR to skip all the garbage and filler.  And skip what may be the worst freestyle since Marie Osmond's.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Is everybody still in shock? I'm thinking at this point it will be Jennifer and Kyle in the final two, but I'm not placing any bets on it.


Yes! Who canceled out my votes



> I'm so disappointed. It is only a reality show, but it's also the only show I watch regularly because I love the glitter, the dancing and the pros! The finals just aren't going to be what the could have been. Sigh.


I'm with you, KindleMom. Sure I admire people who improve and some of the contestants are more likable than others, but ultimately I want to see the best dancers make it to the finals.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think Bristol is getting the underdog vote. We've seen it happen before.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I go with what I see and Bristol is (also IMO) in the bottom 3-4 celebs this season. I can't believe she's still on there. Who is voting for her?


 All of Alaska and every Republican who likes her Mom. I wish there were a different voting system; it's more like a popularity contest. Some dance their hearts out and get the boot before others who deserve it.

Well; I suppose it's Brandy and Jennifer: I think Jennifer will get it because she's got the "America's sweetheart" thing going on. I will say that she can move for 50. She's got 20+ years on Brandy...that's no easy feat.

I must say I'm so partial (biased) to Derek. I love his choreography...his enthusiasm...he's so much fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

sjc said:


> All of Alaska and every Republican who likes her Mom. I wish there were a different voting system; it's more like a popularity contest. Some dance their hearts out and get the boot before others who deserve it.
> 
> Well; I suppose it's Brandy and Jennifer: I think Jennifer will get it because she's got the "America's sweetheart" thing going on. I will say that she can move for 50. She's got 20+ years on Brandy...that's no easy feat.
> 
> I must say I'm so partial (biased) to Derek. I love his choreography...his enthusiasm...he's so much fun.


Um, Brandy was voted off last night.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I think Bristol is getting the underdog vote. We've seen it happen before.


There is a website called "Vote for the Worst" that I know from watching American Idol. All of their supporters would call in and vote for the designated worst singer each week. They seem to be working for Bristol now. They kept a lot of people on American Idol...

http://www.votefortheworst.com/


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I also think that not many people actually know who Brandy is.
She was on TV, but so was Will Smith and many don't remember him being on.
Her music career has been ...... ok.
And I will bet that she has NO traction with the Myley Cyrus/Justin Beiber fans.
So all the screaming girls that have nothing else to do but dial may have swung this - I for one have NEVER heard of Kyle. And Bristol (while pretty) does not seem to have much personality.
Not sure what happened but live will go on.
There were several incredible dancers that were cut too early in SYTYCD each season. Can you say Chelsea Hightower?

Just sayin....


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

sjc said:


> All of Alaska and every Republican who likes her Mom. I wish there were a different voting system; it's more like a popularity contest. Some dance their hearts out and get the boot before others who deserve it.
> 
> Well; I suppose it's Brandy and Jennifer: I think Jennifer will get it because she's got the "America's sweetheart" thing going on. I will say that she can move for 50. She's got 20+ years on Brandy...that's no easy feat.
> 
> I must say I'm so partial (biased) to Derek. I love his choreography...his enthusiasm...he's so much fun.


I admit that I'm a conservative and I like Sarah Palin, but it doesn't follow that I'll vote for Bristol just because I like her Mom. As for every Alaskan, it sounds to me as if Lisa Murkowski won't be voting for Bristol. 

It seems to me that shows like DWTS and AI often have voters who vote for other characteristics of the stars in addition to their dancing or singing abilities. Maybe it shouldn't be that way, but it is. Personally, I think that a lot of voters voted for Bristol and Kyle because they had no experience to speak of when they started, and it has taken a lot of perseverance and sheer nerve (especially for Bristol) for them to make the progress that they've made. Without a doubt, better dancers have left, but that happens nearly every season. The only star who has left that has completely shocked me is Audrina. Apparently, she didn't connect at all with the voters. Who knows? I'm just hoping that the "old lady" wins the mirror ball trophy. 

EDIT: (Has anyone else thought that Derek would be great in the role of Ren in "Flashdance?" I'd love to see a remake of the movie with him in it.)
My daughter just told me that Julianne Hough has been selected to play Ariel in the remake of "Flashdance." Guess that lets out Derek as Ren. Darn!


----------



## austenfiend (Nov 17, 2009)

Cindy 416 - Derek would make a good Ren!

I was stunned last night!  Absolutely unbelievable.  Every week I've thought, "This will be the week that Bristol goes" and every week she keeps hanging on.  Her dances this week were better, but to me it's still uncomfortable to watch her, she's so stiff.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

austenfiend said:


> Cindy 416 - Derek would make a good Ren!
> 
> I was stunned last night! Absolutely unbelievable. Every week I've thought, "This will be the week that Bristol goes" and every week she keeps hanging on. Her dances this week were better, but to me it's still uncomfortable to watch her, she's so stiff.


I agree. Even at her best, she's not at all relaxed. I still have to give her props for having the guts to hang in there. I know there have been many times that she's been discouraged, lacked confidence, and wanted to go home.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so disgusted!  I won't be watching next week.  Something is seriously wrong here!  Shouldn't the best 3 dancers be in the final?  Maybe the name should be changed to "Dancing with whoever can twitter, blog and get out the vote".


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Trouble is with the viewer voting is is ONLY a popularity contest.
And one that is decided by those willing to "get out the vote".

I will admit that the judges and the hosts' comments do influence the voters - you can see that in some of the results.  But when all is said and done, it is who is already known.  Audrina (sorry if I mispelled the name) had very little exposure to the masses.  I had never seen her before this show. And I know that is true for many with Brandy.  But everyone knows who Bristol (of the limited talent) is. 

Just sayin.....


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't watch DWTS (or American Idol), but... I wonder if Willow Palin can sing?   Just kidding folks...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

prairiesky said:


> I am so disgusted! I won't be watching next week. Something is seriously wrong here! Shouldn't the best 3 dancers be in the final? Maybe the name should be changed to "Dancing with whoever can twitter, blog and get out the vote".


I really want to see the freestyle Lacey has come up with for Kyle. I'm a big fan of Lacey's. And I want to see Derek and Jennifer. I'm hoping the judges will take Bristol off. It's their decision, right?


----------



## angelmum3 (Sep 12, 2010)

I had no idea that you could vote 300+ times online!

http://jezebel.com/5691445/how-palin-conservatives-are-cheating-the-dwts-voting-system

I hope they fix the glitch for the future... can you imagine the outrage if Kate Gosselin had made it to the final 3?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

angelmum3 said:


> I had no idea that you could vote 300+ times online!
> 
> http://jezebel.com/5691445/how-palin-conservatives-are-cheating-the-dwts-voting-system
> 
> I hope they fix the glitch for the future... can you imagine the outrage if Kate Gosselin had made it to the final 3?


It's a lot of work to do it. Have you ever voted online? Just like the phone-ins, you get a limited # of votes which is reduced every week. I had five on Monday. It takes about a minute to register one vote, then you have to scroll back down and vote again. I can't imagine registering 60 names and going through the sign in and voting process for each one. And how many people are willing to do that? Yes, this is obviously part of it, but I still say Bristol is getting the underdog vote.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> It's a lot of work to do it. Have you ever voted online? Just like the phone-ins, you get a limited # of votes which is reduced every week. I had five on Monday. It takes about a minute to register one vote, then you have to scroll back down and vote again. I can't imagine registering 60 names and going through the sign in and voting process for each one. And how many people are willing to do that? Yes, this is obviously part of it, but I still say Bristol is getting the underdog vote.


I voted online this week because I watched the show an hour or so after it was on. It was a pain to vote 
online, and, as you said, there were only had five or six votes available. I hate to say this, but I think it's pretty unrealisic to think that Tea Party members care enough about something as insignificant as throwing the voting process in order for Bristol Palin to win the mirror ball trophy. Granted, there are probably a few who are doing that, but I imagine that every star has had some people who voted umpteen times to try to keep them in. Bristol's dancing has, in my opinion, very little to do with politics. I think it has a lot more to do wig he underdog thing.

I also don't see any comparison of Bristol's dancing ability to that of Kate Goselin. (Not only was Kate obnoxious, in my opinion, but she walked like a truck driver, and dance like that, too. I AM NOT dissing truck drivers, and I am sure that many can dance.  ) I found Kate and Bristol to have personalities that are diametrically opposed, too. I really think that Brandy's diva-like attitude throughout most of the season really worked against her. She kept saying that no one wanted to win as badly as she did, a statement that I think showed an arrogance that many people might have found to be irritating.

As I've said a number of times, I am really pulling for Jennifer, as I think her dancing is spectacular.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jennifer and Derek are a great team and so cute together. She may be 50, but she's still Baby. I'm hoping they'll win. I also hope Kyle is one of the top two.

Does anyone else think Derek's little beard makes him look diabolical?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Jennifer and Derek are a great team and so cute together. She may be 50, but she's still Baby. I'm hoping they'll win. I also hope Kyle is one of the top two.
> 
> Does anyone else think Derek's little beard makes him look diabolical?


Jennifer will always be Baby to me, too, and that makes me think of Patrick Swayze. I think his memory has to be part of what's keeping her going. R.I.P., Patrick.

Yes. I do think Derek's little beard makes him look a bit diabolical. Actually, he looks like an ornery little kid. I love the chemistry that he and Jennifer have, although she IS old enough to be his mother.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Any thoughts on last nights show?  I think that it is a huge possibility that Bristol may walk away with the win.  I really liked Kyle's Tootsie Roll dance it was the most fun to watch of all the dances and if he won I wouldn't be disappointed, Jennifer looks like the one to most likely take the win but as this show has shown anything is possible and the one who gets the best judges scores doesn't always get the audience votes.  Bristol made the comment that she had never seen a Broadway show therefore she had no idea of what her dance should look like, why didn't Mark just have her watch the movie?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

This is the first time that I felt that Kyle belonged on the show.
His performance was very nice and I think deserved the points.
Jenifer certainly deserved the 10s - as she is the best of what is left.
Bristol did not deserve higher than 8 IMHO.
The judges, by giving Bristol higher marks than she deserves, open up an opportunity for ballot box stuffing to make her the winner.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

Jennifer should win, she's clearly the best. I love watching Kyle and Lacie though!


----------



## Bonbonlover (Oct 17, 2010)

Cliff Ball said:


> I wonder if Willow Palin can sing?


I think that has been proven to not matter


----------



## Maud Muller (Aug 10, 2010)

I've been a fan of Dancing with the Stars for years. My husband and I have taken ballroom dancing lessons and appreciate the hard work that it takes. Unfortunately we won't be watching next year. Although I understand that the public is not required to vote for the "best" dancer" there is no excuse for the conduct of the judges. Because they are hesitant to score a "popular" celebrity low ( I assume to protect the show's ratings), very poor dancers have remained on the show while far betters ones leave.  

Last night Bristol Palin's free style dance was absolutely terrible. In the past, if a couple had used a prop like that silly ribbon and done as little dancing as Bristol did, Len would have had a fit. Instead he catered to the ratings and publicity by pretending she actually danced well. 

The idea that she is a "trooper" for sticking with it in spite of her poor performances and media pressure is nonsense. She was paid to be on the show just like the other competitors. I'm sure it's been a lot tougher physically for the older dancers than someone as young as Bristol. 

In my mind the show has no credibility and is fast approaching "American Idol" status where the judges' opinions are not even relevant.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I decided when Bristol made the top three that I would not continue to watch.  And, I didn't.  It was rather lovely actually.  I am not happy that politics entered the show.  I am now looking forward to So You Think You Can Dance.  At least all contestants can actually dance.


----------



## tonyaplank (Jun 14, 2010)

So happy with the results tonight  

I also loved Kurt and Rick's little competitive duet, and, I have to admit, I cracked up over The Situation's "I'm Too Sexy" dance. Fun finale!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I agree.
It was good entertainment.
And at least a good-dancer won.
While the level of dancing is not on a par with SYTYCD, this is still a fun show.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I've never seen a single episode of this, and only watched the first season of American Idol. (I'm not much of a TV watcher.... I'd rather pick up a book.) I don't know if this has already been mentioned, but when I watched American Idol it seemed to me that they'd get more accurate results if audience participation was in voting for who they thought should *leave*. Whoever got the LEAST votes would win. If people were trying to "fix" the vote for a winner, they'd have to vote OUT a number of contestants in order for it to work - which would make "cheating" more difficult.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

geoffthomas said:


> It was good entertainment.
> And at least a good-dancer won.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Geoff, as usual I agree! (I think they finished in a good order.)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well America finally got it right!!  I really thought that Bristol just might pull it off and was so glad she didn't!  

I will say that I am glad this season is over and hope that the casting crew make better choices next season.


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm happy it turned out as it did, too. But I missed the _whole_ show.  I was in the car, bringing my daughter home from college for Thanksgiving. 

BTW, anybody catch Skating with the Stars? I was surprised that a couple of the celebs weren't too shabby.

Very much looking forward to SYTYCD! See you all then, if not sooner.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The most talked about and rumored fixed DWTS:  Local news; next year; expect changes in the way things are done....who knows.  I'm glad that (you know who won) though a bit too much whining.

I love Derek; he is the best of the professionals; his choreography is unbelievable.  A cut above the rest.


----------

